# Keeping a horse



## Animal_Lover

Hi

Could a horse owner tell me how much a year is it to keep a horse, thats including vet bills, food, stables, land, shoes ect.

Thanks,


----------



## bullbreeds

That would depend on the size of horse, kind of livery etc..
Although there has been a previous thread on this subject which may be of help.


----------



## puddles

Animal_Lover said:


> Hi
> 
> Could a horse owner tell me how much a year is it to keep a horse, thats including vet bills, food, stables, land, shoes ect.
> 
> Thanks,


about 500-800 CDN/US per month for boarding
which is food,stables,land etc
vet bills are random and very expensive so have a rainday fund for this
horse shows are usally around 200-400$ depending on how far,trailering etc.

if this is too much you could always part-board with somebody there are many barns that do this

but then again this is based on canada it also depends where you live and how many stables are in the area. more stables =cheaper boarding


----------



## DiamondHooves

hi we have one pony on a d.i.y yeard with two school and filds and a xcjumps and we pay with hay and feed about £150 mouth and we have one pony and one horse out at grass we pay for thefild £80 and to food and hay them is about £25for them in the winter ihope this help you a bit


----------



## Guest

Diy liverey in my area is anything between£10-£35 week,hay and straw weekly(winter) around£20 shoes(say 7 weekly) £60 feed (winter) around £20 wk then theres extras,worming,teeth.jabs,fly spray,grooming aids,amongst others,unexpected vet bills+insurance.(bottomless money pits)


----------



## Melissa

Hi

Depends on the area you live in, full livery/ part livery or DIY, farriers vary hugely, food requirements vary - what work the horse does, whether the horse is a good do-er!!! Vets fees - who knows, if you're very lucky it will be annual vaccines and health check, BUT it could be very expensive, definitely take out insurance. Then you have all the extras, worming, dentist, tack, rugs, grooming, and all the "must have" accessories that jump off the shelf in the shop 
Have you thought of sharing!!!!!


----------



## Chikadee

I'm looking into gettin my own horse, I've been riding since I was 10 (now 17) and aswell as my lessons I help an old man who lives close to me look after his horses. I have a friend who is moving out of the country for a couple of years but is still keeping her house here (about a 30 second walk from my place) and it has a stable and tack room in excellent condition, so I'm concidering asking her if I could keep my horse there. Do you think this is a good idea? It would be alot cheaper than paying to keep my horse at the farm near me, plus I have alot of free time before and after college to look after the horse. Pleeeaase give me some opinions lol

xx


----------



## Natnat

If your friend lets you keep your new horse at her house that is a bonus saves you paying rent for field and stable, you would just have to make sure you get a horse that doesnt mind being on its own. My horse is a rite freak when left on her own. My horse is at a d.i.y. livery yard now as she was being too naughty being in a field on her own and would not let me ride her.


----------



## Chikadee

Haha love her!! 

The horses I ride for that man are like that, one of them is too big for me, but the other is just perfect....except for her attitude! She was broken in badly apparently, she is the sweetest thing really and doesnt set out to hurt or frighten anyone (loves a bath haha) but wen u ride her she just thinks she can do watever, its only after about an hr that she starts to properly take notice of u. Shes amazing all the same, and to be honest Im greatful shes so nuts, its given me more of an idea wat a 'crazy' horse is like, better for experiance I think =)


----------



## MeganRose

I worked out roughly how much I'D spend a year on a horse.
Which is aroud £2000 for rent, shoeing, worming, insurance, dentists and bootster injections. Not including feed or vets bills, because both vary so much. Also not including tack/kit.
But yes, that'd be the very cheapest/basics of horse-owning.

I get rent and hay really cheap where I live, and sometimes cheap shoeing, which is a good bonus.


----------



## Sophia

Also, don't forget that if you keep your horse privately (i.e. not at a livery yard) then you may well be responsible for the upkeep of facilitites, so it's not neccessarily any cheaper - I keep my three at home and we have to pay for everything down to muck heap removal, fertilising the fields, fencing, riding arena upkeep as well as having had to buy jumps, wings, poles etc. 

It sounds very idillic keeping your horse's by yourself - but the reality is that it can be very lonely and extremely hard-work. There's not neccessarily anyone one else to help you out and even simple things like not having anyone to ride out with or wanting a second opinion on something. 

Having said that, I love having them on my doorstep and it's definately easier in some ways ... no yard politics and feeding in my PJ's before going back to bed springs to mind immediately!


----------

